# Arnold, Boxer X Am. Bulldog, 3 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Arnold, Boxer X Am. Bulldog, 3 years old



His Story: Found Stray homed from the pound, but returned. Can you make him smile?!

Salient points: Soft coat, soft nature. Sensitive Boxer cross who has so obviously had so little offered him. Good with dogs, cats, people and older children who are respectful of his timid nature until he builds trust.

Advert: Arnold has his own beauty. His spirit shines through as a gentle sensitive soul clothed in a bull breed body. He is young, maybe 2-3 years, but so clearly hasn't had sensitive owners and is the sort to flee upon hearing the shouted voice or an object dropped. He needs a family to love him, which isn't difficult and who can give him time and build his confidence. Everyone who meets him connects with their heart and seeing through his breed type you see an overtly gentle and caring soul.

Arnold is walking well outside and has changed greatly from the shy, nervous dog who appeared with us 10 days ago. He has just been neutered, vax'd and chipped. Arnold travels well in the car, he is curious and clearly enjoys the trip, ready to jump in and out. New beginning for Arnold. What a find for a family who are wanting to help a needy dog, who needs stability over 3 months for him to begin to understand what is expected of him and to enjoy all there is on offer. We just know that Arnold's new owners will be singing his praises and remembering this time of the search for him and whatever did we do before Arnold or Noddy arrived?!

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Arnold Boxer Am. Bull Dog 3 yrs Croydon Surrey Kennelled.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Arnold has found his pack! Wendy fell for him big time - he is her 3rd rescue. Here he is, no looking back and off to his forever home...


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Hes lovely


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Awww hes lovely...bump bump bump for this post to get him rehomed


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

No, you don't understand  he has been homed


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

nice to see a few being homed lately!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately Arnold's homing didn't work out and he is still looking for his forever home. Here is his new ad:

Arnold, Boxer x Staffie, 2-3 years



*His Story: *Found stray, homed from the pound, but returned. Proved himself to be a superstar with ourselves and homed in with a young family with dogs and cats. Asserted himself over another male so needs pastures new.

*Salient points: * Soft coat, soft nature. Shy, sensitive Boxer cross who has developed confidence over the past few months in his current home. Good with dogs, cats, people and young children. Has reticent nature so needs respect until he builds trust. Not to live with resident male dog or small furries. Noise, raised stick and sudden movement sensitive.

*Advert:* Arnold has beauty. His spirit shines through as a shy, gentle, sensitive soul clothed in a bull breed body. He is 2-3 years old. He is proven to live with respectful young children. He is noise sensitive e.g. shouting, hammering, and when any stick is lifted like a broom. Everyone who meets him connects with their heart and seeing his overtly gentle and caring soul.

Arnold walks well outside after initial enthusiasm! He has become fit and enjoys periods outside off lead within his pack with awareness of his noise sensitivity. Fine on lead, around general traffic and loves the car. He understands sit and come ... and learning stay and lie down. Housetrained. Neutered, vax'd and chipped. Left without event though currently left with other dogs. Cat friendly, chicken and livestock friendly, but not small furries. Arnold's current owners sing his praises on high and want the very best for him and able to give a throrough handover of needs and care. He needs a family to love him and has so much love to give.





Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Arnold Boxerx Bull Dog 3 yrs Reigate

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Arnold hopes to be in a forever home by 2010! He is still waiting for his a family to find him. Where are you?!!!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't do mud



Please take me back to my bed...

Arnold is still waiting in kennels for either a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Arnold from one of our volunteers:

I had the very great pleasure today of taking Arnold out for the day. He lounged in the back seat of the car and enjoy little treats.





At Farnham Chleo. He met Karen and walked with Cassie and Liz with her dog. Cool as a cucumber! We then had another walk on the hogs back . Arnold is such an intelligent, calm, cuddly dog. His picture makes him look severe but in the 'fur' his vibe is very calm, soft and all knowing.

Love Arnold .. as does everyone who has the pleasure of his company.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

It was lovely to meet Arnold on Saturday for the first time. He is a quiet calm kindly soul who rubbed along so nicely with Jenna on his walk. His coat is in very good condition and silky smooth. He is gorgeous, but so difficult to capture just how lovely he is, but I tried ...

Taking treat so very gently ...
 

 

 

 


Then that afternoon Arnold went into foster for an Easter break. Here is an update from his fosterer:

Well Rhianna has got a great big crush on a certain Am Bull. She just went and snuggled him, grumpy old Rhianna doesnt even do that to us.

I think that he feels the same though. He wont actually go for a walk without her. Seb tried to take him for a pee walk this morning and he refuses to walk unless Rhianna comes too. 
Arnold has been a bit of a worry. He is a very scared little boy. He refused to wee or poo for 24 hours, which was really worrying me! How can anyone go that long without a wee. He was eating and drinking ok, he is nervous about it but will eat, but he just wouldnt go to the loo.

Seb and I drove out to a quiet canal in Surrey this afternoon to take them for a walk. We had a client dog Maddie with us today, and picked up Mum's dog Digby as well as Mum was working and Digby does love a good muddy walk. We walked along the canal and still Arnold wouldnt relax enough to pee. We had by this point put him on the extender to see if a bit more freedom would work, still nothing. So I took the plunge and let him off lead - had completely run out of any other ideas. He immediately peed for what seemed like forever, the poor little thing must have been busting!! It was a lovely walk and perfect for him. He really took confidence from the other dogs and his movements relaxed and his tail went to a normal position. He was really engaged with me, less so Seb who moves a little too strongly for him  hes practicing though. He came back when asked and just behaved really, really well. We walked for three hours as it was so lovely to see him relaxed with the other dogs and having a nice time. I also wanted to get all the pee out of him!!!! 
He is very relaxed in Seb's van. He sits in he middle behind the front seats so has plenty of room and we put down blankets for him. We also picked up a massive meaty bone from Pets @ Home for him to eat in the van, which he seemed to think was yummy. 
This is a really special little boy who needs someone to give him back his self confidence. He is doing so well and is so very handsome - he just needs a lot of love and some doggy friends to show him how its done.


Look Arnold! Digby is peeing, please try it!



Dont tell Rhianna, but Arnold kissed another lady - Maddie!!






Arnold is looking for his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Arnolds fosterer:

How this boy has been over looked I have no idea!

As most of you know my husband Seb is a dog walker and Arnold, Rhianna and I have just come back from a day of dog walking. Arnold is currently lying on my feet snoring the loudest snore I have ever heard in my life. He is zonked as he has been out all day. I thought I was going to have to give him a piggy back on the last stretch, he was walking on the extender about two metres behind me. 
We walked over the course of today, 1 boxer, 3 Staffie crosses (not including Rhianna) and 2 Dachshunds. Arnold got on with them all. The boxer all the dogs snap at as he is annoying, too energetic and he still has his bits and pieces. Not Arnold, he just plodded past him pretending he couldnt see him. Arnold was great in the van all day long as well. He is so patient and just snoozes when he isnt walking.








Arnold's nerves have also melted away. He and Rhianna are very respectful of each other and we have even started feeding them together as they are so good together. The two of them had a bit of steak in their supper as they had been so good today. He has stopped looking around him when he eats and just puts his head down and guzzles everything up. If they look at each others food then if I say uh oh, both of them stop and pretend that it hadnt even occurred to them to pinch each others food. But to be honest neither of them are that greedy.

I would like to be able to get a bit of condition on Arnold, he is a bit underweight and he also has little sore patches on his skin which are nothing a good home wouldnt fix. I have already bathed him which he was very patient about, he really did smell like a foot. I am going to give him a brush tonight as he is moulting quite badly.

He is such an easy boy, he hasnt shown us anything that I could put up here as a downside to him. He is calm, low energy, ignores my ferrets, is good with my dog, affectionate particularly with me, and just so handsome. I thought that it was weird that Rhianna was in kennels for so long - but trust me this one is much easier than Rhianna ever was! LOL!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Arnold's fosterer chilling with a glass of wine in the evening :lol:



Arnold's foster place will sadly come to an end at the beginning of May as his fosterers circumstances change. They have already extended his return because he is such an easy dog to have around and they don't want him to go back to kennels. Sadly he will have to if another foster home or his forever home is not found.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

More photos of Arnold ... he in in foster with Rhianna and they are close!






Arnold is still looking for a foster home for the beginning of May and his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Arnold's fosterer:

"Arnie has had a really lovely weekend!

We spent the weekend in Kent with Seb's family. They have a working cocker spaniel called Oscar who Arnold seemed to think was quite cool. As the weather was so beautiful we sat in the garden most of yesterday and today. They have big fields and Rhianna ran round and round and round and round hunting every mouse and squirrel and ball and anything really. Arnold boinged about a bit with Oscar and then came and sat by me as there seemed to be a lot of people being generous with food and also because sometimes its a bit worrying finding yourself all alone.

We went on this beautiful walk through the fields and Arnold chased Oscar all about through the woods and fields. When Arnold runs he is beautiful, he has such a lovely puppylike bounce in his run, and then he turns and runs towards you with his whole face flapping. His face really does flap, its very funny.

Yesterday Rhianna played with another dog for the first time ever on a walk and it was Arnold! It was just lovely. Arnold and Rhianna chased each other round and round not looking where they were going, and I flexed my knees in anticipation of a load of joyful bullbreed slamming into my legs. Luckily they managed to avoid me, but it was so lovely to watch. When Arnold relaxes and forgets all his worries and nerves he is fabulous.

Arnold so needs a home where people dont put much pressure on him and he can grow and blossom in his own time. He loved the country, and was good with the kids he just wasnt really that interested in them. He loved the garden and the empty fields with so many running about opportunities.

He is an easy dog, he just wants to be with you and one or two doggy mates. He has no food possession issues, all the dogs ate outside and were snackers. Swapping bowls and going off to do something more interesting somewhere else and coming back for another mouthful.

Arnold so wants a relaxed home. He is such a nice boy and is easy to walk on the lead. He meets dogs well and is just so lovely to watch when he takes off through the fields and all his worries melt away.
Then after he has finished boinging about he would like to get on the sofa beside you, or a dog bed at your feet and have a lovely snore.

Arnold is scrumptious. He has a dark mark below his right eye that makes him look like he has a permanent tear in his eye and adds to his overall sad face look, and then he sees a field and when his face is flapping in full flight he is happy again!

I adore Arnold, he just needs so much for someone to keep him safe from all the scary stuff out there and let him have a good run in the fields and then Arnold would be the happiest boy in the world.
Not much to ask really.

Lots and lots of pics!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Arnolds fosterers who just got back from a week in Devon with Arnold and Rhianna.

Arnold really came out of himself on the coast. He likes the peace and quiet rather than life in town.
Arnie loved to walk on the beach, all his stress and worries melted away and he could just run and run.

He was absolutely convinced that if he kept on and on bouncing around her that Rhianna would definitely give in and play with him. He was convinced that all her growling and snapping and barging him out the way was just her playing hard to get. He was wrong, but 10 out of 10 for optimism. No matter how much Rhianna shouted at him Arnie took it in his good natured goofy way and carried on trying to make her give in - play, play, play.

Arnie is not great with other boy dogs in the house. He seems fine on walks, however he didnt think much of Digby when they were in the house together. So he is a dog that really needs a lady friend (preferably one who will play with him).

Arnie is my boy. He follows me (or you when you adopt him) everywhere, if you ever wonder where Arnie is just look behind you. He is a nervous boy but good natured and would much prefer to run away from things that scare him. Things that scare him are everywhere. Riding boots, definitely kites, low flying helicopters not too bad but need to be kept an eye on, TV remotes, bags of ferret food - the list goes on. However, he looks to you for support and can be brought round with a quick 'It's ok Arnie' with most things. Apart from those shiny kids toy windmill things that you blow to make them spin - they are bolting to hide in the car terrifying.

He is (importantly) happy in the pub though. He just sits under the table and goes to sleep. 
We are home now, and Seb has said that he can stay one more week. We really, really mean it this time! Our flat is tiny and although we love him our circumstances in the middle of town are not the best for him. He would like somewhere quieter and Rhianna is no fun at all (she only likes playing with humans). He would like a lady who will play running and bouncing games. He looks so good since his trip to the coast, his muscles have filled out, his ribs are better covered and his sore patches on his skin have disappeared so now he needs his forever home.

Lots and lots of photos - hopefully his fun side comes through in some of these pics. He has such a fun side and once he trusts really does engage with you. You just have to be patient with him.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our "Beach Boy" needs his forever home ... Beach Boy Arnoldâ¦needs a forever home » Rescue Remedies Happy Endings


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update from Arnold's fosterer:










And then when we got home Arnold crammed himself into Tosca's bed (Tosca is staying the weekend with us) Tosca is a very, very small terrier. He is still there now fast asleep. He doesn't fit at all, there is also a very large bed here that he could sleep on. Rhianna from the expression on her face thinks he is not very bright!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Arnold's fosterer Olivia:

"Where are Seb and I supposed to sit exactly this evening?!






Arnold seems all fixed now. He is much better, the antibiotics seem to have done the job. He just has to finish the course and hope thats the end of it.

Rhianna and Arnold decided today that they would drive the van ...



They drove to the heath where they had another lovely evening walk with Seb and I.



They then came home and played and played on the sofa until I got fed up and stopped them. Mean Olivia!!! So noisy though and I would like to chill please - two dogs chewing on each others heads and wrestling on the sofa next to me is only entertaining for a while!

All asleep now, that is much better! LOL"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

How gorgeous are they?





Arnold is enjoying himself in foster, but is still looking for his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Arnolds fosterers:

Righty ho. This is my first attempt at video making. I will try again soon and hopefully will get better. I just wanted you all to see the beautiful boy in action. At the end of the video where he runs off if you look carefully its because he has spotted Rhianna [their dog] again.

Here goes....
Rhianna and Arnold on the heath :: smallerfileRhiannaandArnold_0001.flv video by OliviaHorne - Photobucket


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

He is lovely and i really hope he soon finds a fantastic home he deserves. The fosterers are doing a great job re building his confidance and showing him what he's been missing.:thumbup: So gutted i cannot help him but with 3 girls here plus the fact my house isnt big enough for 4 Boxer size dogs, its a no go


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Arnolds fosterers:

"Arnie saved our lives today. Seb and I had no idea that when we left Seb's bike in the hallway that it had lain in wait plotting to kill us all and take over the world. Arnie knew though, he spotted it in the corridor and alerted us all to the extreme danger. Luckily Seb is a very brave man and took that bike and locked it in the cellar. Once again we are all safe.

It has been warm over the last couple of days and Arnie gets hot. However, while watching a wildlife programme the other day Arnie saw how the hippos deal with the heat and thought that he would give it a try. This method of cooling is very effective.




Arnie is an absolute sweetheart. He is so settled now. He is really affectionate and sweet. He just wants to chill on the sofa with you. You also have never been given a proper welcome home till you have had an Arnie welcome. He bops about in his slow and clumsy way, its adorable.
He and Rhianna play and play in the house. Its just chewing each others heads and wrestling. Rhianna has also got to the point that she doesnt mind him chasing her out on walks either, she has realised her turning circle is much better than his so he cant catch her. Rhianna seems to have turned a corner and seems to be quite fond of him, she will even give him a lick as she walks past him which is very unlike Rhianna.

He is a really fabulous boy. Complete wimp but gorgeous"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Arnold's fosterer:

"I cannot stop laughing tonight. Rhianna and Arnold have one of their walking buddies staying. A little rufty tufty terrier called Maddie.

While it is a little like bedlam in here at the moment, the three of them are playing like crazy things, its really making me laugh. Maddie is 14 month old so still very puppy and she has bought out the puppy in Rhianna and Arnold. I think poor old Arnold is really being picked on by the girls.
Its hysterical.

Although I am not sure that my sofa is ever going to recover!














I know one snuck in of just Rhianna and Maddie playing. But Rhianna didnt play before Arnold so its kind of relevant!

He is adorable and fantastic. Love him!

Oh by the way, if you want to adopt Arnold, he is normally quite calm. Its just that they have a friend over to play. Normally he is just a couch potato! So dont be put off by these loony evening pics. Its just that they are showing off in front of a guest"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Arnold's fosterer:

Arnold has been the bravest boy ever this weekend.

We went away with a group of friends camping for the weekend. We had a lovely time and there are amazing walks where you dont see anyone for miles around Dorset.

Dogs on the trip were Rhianna, Arnold and a dog Seb is baby-sitting for the week called Oscar. Yes taking three dogs camping is slightly mental, but also we had dog loving friends who helped so it wasnt so bad.

Arnold was a very brave boy. He was a little worried at times but he coped admirably. He didnt like it when we walked past the people who were chopping wood with an axe, but it was noisy, and he thought that campfires were probably going to get him, but that was just at first before he saw that they actually were quite warm and cosy, he thought that the tent was a stupid idea as we had a nice flat at home, but when I let him in my tent pod for a cuddle he thought that actually this was pretty good fun. 
The way that Arnold gets scared is that he runs away to find a safe place. We left the van side door open for him all the time with lots of comfy bedding, water and snacks so that when he got worried he could just jump in there for a bit until he felt confident enough to come out again. As the door was open for him, he could just choose whether he was brave Arnie or hiding Arnie, depending on his mood. He has always thought of the van as a safe place for him. We dont force Arnie into anything but instead let him go through the worry and then gently try again. He normally gets over things very quickly, especially if big brave Rhianna leads the way, she doesnt find anything scary.
My friends are all dog people, rather than people who love dogs but dont know anything about them. So Arnie was given space and time to adjust to camping, and in return he adjusted quickly and with style. He even got to wear a fleecy dog jumper borrowed from my cousins lurcher who didnt come this weekend. As Arnie is pretty broad chested and it belonged to a lurcher, he did look quite funny, but he seemed to like the warmth.

We went for lovely long walks at the back of the campsite across the heaths down to the coast. We had lovely walks on the beach and Arnie came and sat in the pubs beer garden and helped everyone finish their chips and scampi (a bit naughty I know!). He even had a milk lolly on the beach at the end of a long walk, which he thought was great.

So if you would like to adopt Arnie camping is on the list of things that you can do with him now - he is camp tested.

I have some lovely pictures which I will put up later today of Arnie on the site, and around and about.

He is a gorgeous dog, an absolute sweetheart. I hope that his home comes forward for him soon. I would hate to have to put him back in kennels but it is difficult for Seb and I to keep him at home. We will try for as long as we can.

Arnold is such a fabulous boy to have about, he is charming and sweet. He has his downsides, he snores a lot, he loves to roll in mud, he doesnt want to live with any boy dogs, and he is a bit of a wimp (but only in that he likes to run away a lot) however, he is so very special. Someone is going to be very lucky to have him.

Arnold and I had to get up early before we went on holiday as firstly we had to help Seb with one of his walks.



After we got up we went for a long walk on Hampstead Heath with Seb and a load of Arnie's mates. There were every type of dog and Arnie was definitely one of the best behaved.





We then drove down to Dorset. Arnie came in my car with a friend of mine and Rhianna. He was a very good boy and patient driving. The others and Oscar went down in the dog van as the boys wanted to hang together.

We arrived in Dorset and went for lots of lovely walks over a few days. The walks around Studland are beautiful.




In the afternoons after we had all been for walks we spent some time in the pub beer garden having a drink and some scampi. Arnie made friends with all our friends.




On our last day we went for a long walk on the beach. Arnie was so confident at this point that he went for a walk with anyone of our friends.




Just before we all drove back to London Arnie had a little treat for being such a good boy.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Arnolds fosterer:

Tosca the tiny terrier came to stay last night again.
Tosca bought her bed with her. Arnie loves Tosca's bed. I am not sure why I bought a bed the right size for Arnie. He seems to like being squished.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Arnold's fosterer:

"Today was Seb's 36th Birthday. We went to the York and Albany restaurant which is just off Regents Park - its one of Gordon Ramsey's restaurants. Seb and I had the beef which came with this amazing rib covered in meat. Well Seb and I ate most of the beef (which was so yummy) but I asked for the rib as it was covered in meat and we were full to take home. However, I had no idea what I was going to do with it as there are three dogs at home, Rhianna, little Suki and Arnold. The lovely head waitress went and found me two more so I came home with three Gordon Ramsey cooked beef bones just to be fair to the pooches. They seemed to approve".




Arnold thinks that Gordon is an ok sort of a chef LOL!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A plea from Arnold's fosterer! LOL!

"Arnold has more girlfriends at the moment than he knows what to do with. Please someone adopt Arnold and save him there are tooo many ladies in his life LOL!







The ladies even steal his bed when he isnt looking and make him sleep on the floor"!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

aww he's so handsome


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Arnie had a lovely evening walk on the heath with some friends. Arnie isnt great in the heat so he had a late main walk yesterday.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

At update from one of our volunteer walkers:

"Arnold is looking fantastic - he gave me a lovely welcome, but was not keen on a walk so we didn't go far...



can we go home now? Where is my forever home?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Have a look here at what a joy he is to walk:

Click here: 
Arnold on a walk!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Why do we all L O V E Arnold


Because he was a fantastic personality


And then he is so much the gentleman


He is shy and silky soft to touch


He has little pink ears and muzzle which is sooo sweet. 


Arnold is magnificent and if you haven't met him yet TREAT yourself,.but he will need a little coaxing! I think he does it to get up close and comfortable.

*Arnold would benefit from some time in a foster home until his forever home comes along.*


----------

